# CoDeSys 2.3 Umgebung - Vervollständigung



## krxpfgqil (12 Juni 2018)

Servus zusammen,

ich beschäftige mich seit ein paar Jahren mal wieder mit CoDeSys 2.3. Es gibt dort ja die Möglichkeit z.B. den "Anfang" einer Variable einzutippen, dann mit STRG + Leertaste das kleine "Kontextmenü" zu öffnen und die Variable dort auszuwählen, ohne dass man diese vollständig eintippen musste. Das erleichtert einem erheblich den Schreibfluss.

Es funktioniert zwar immer noch, aber ich habe momentan das Problem, dass der Cursor dann irgendwie aus dem Eingabebereich verschwindet und ich erst wieder an die Stelle klicken muss, an der ich weiterschreiben will. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war es vorher so, dass ich dann einfach an der Stelle weiterschreiben konnte, ohne den Cursor neu zu platzieren.

Kann man das irgendwo in der Umgebung einstellen oder ist meine Installation ggf. fehlerhaft? Ich habe die Suchmaschinen zwar bemüht, aber bin nicht wirklich fündig geworden - ehrlich gesagt weiß ich auch nicht genau wie man die Funktion richtigerweise bezeichnet.

Ich hoffe ihr konntet mir folgen und habt eine Idee wie ich das wieder hinkriege.

Danke schonmal!

Viele Grüße


----------



## dingo (12 Juni 2018)

Meinst Du die Intellisense- Funktion?
Ist bei Dir unter
<Projekt> <Optionen> <Kategorie> <Editor> bei Komponenten auflisten ein Haken gesetzt?


----------



## hapeter (12 Juni 2018)

Siehe hier: 
Editor is losing focus after intelisense popup
https://forum.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=8193

will be fixed in next version...


----------



## krxpfgqil (13 Juni 2018)

Genau das ist es. Danke für die Hilfe!
Auch wenn das Ergebnis gerade nicht so befriedigend ist :sad:

Aber wenigstens gut zu wissen, was das Kind für einen Namen hat.

Viele Grüße


----------



## HausSPSler (13 Juni 2018)

Hallo,
hm.. was meinst du mit nicht befriedigend.. viel mehr wie beheben und releasen können wir nicht(CODESYS V2.3.9.57):
https://store.codesys.com/engineering/codesys-23.html#All versions Versions


Grüße


----------



## krxpfgqil (14 Juni 2018)

Sorry, wusste nicht, dass es schon eine neue Version gibt. Hatte die aktuell installierte erst vor 2 oder 3 Wochen runtergeladen, allerdings über den Steuerungshersteller ifm. Danke!


----------



## krxpfgqil (14 Juni 2018)

Hallo nochmal,

ich wollte die neue CoDeSys-Version nun installieren, das hat aber nicht geklappt. Die Installer-Anwendung startet zwar, aber ich bekomme relativ früh die Fehlermeldung "Die Support-Datei für die Installation konnte nicht installiert werden. Schwerwiegender Fehler". Habe dann versucht das alte CoDeSys erstmal zu deinstallieren, da bekomme ich aber den selben Fehler. Das Problem existiert scheinbar nur mit CoDeSys 2.3 bei mir. Alles andere lässt sich weiterhin problemlos installieren bzw. deinstallieren.

Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## HausSPSler (15 Juni 2018)

Probier mal das:
https://flexeracommunity.force.com/...RRDOC/iKernel-exe-Could-Not-Be-Installed-0x20


----------



## krxpfgqil (15 Juni 2018)

Hallo,

danke für den Tip, aber das habe ich schon mehrfach probiert - leider erfolglos.
Habe zudem schon nen Registry-Cleaner laufen lassen und Windows per vfc /scannow auf Fehler prüfen und reparieren lassen.
Hatte noch gelesen, dass eventuell das neue registrieren der ctor.dll im InstallShield/Engine/6/Intel 32-Ordner was bringen soll. Das funktioniert bei mir aber irgendwie nicht, da schmeißt er immer einen Fehler raus.


----------



## Jproject (9 August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

konntet ihr schon eine Lösung für das Problem finden?
Ich kann mein CodeSys auch nicht mehr installieren!


----------



## krxpfgqil (9 August 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe leider immer noch keine Lösung gefunden. Habe wie oben beschrieben schon einiges ausprobiert, aber es hat leider bislang nichts geholfen.
Momentan habe ich mich erstmal damit abgefunden, bin aber weiterhin sehr offen für neue Ideen bzw. Lösungsvorschläge!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jproject (9 August 2018)

Hast du es mal mit einer Neuinstallation von Windows probiert?


----------



## krxpfgqil (10 August 2018)

Leider nein... hatte ich schon vor, gestaltet sich aber schwierig, da es sich hierbei um einen Firmenrechner handelt.


----------



## Jproject (10 August 2018)

Mit Hilfe des CC Cleaner hat es bei mir geklappt. Nach dem ich die Registrierung auf geräumt habe, läuft die Installation wieder.


----------



## krxpfgqil (10 August 2018)

Hatte ich auch versucht, allerdings erfolglos. Habe allerdings jetzt auch endlich eine Möglichkeit gefunden!
Habe mit dem "Wise Program Uninstaller" die Deinstallation erzwungen - also das Tool hat alle Dateien die in irgend einer Art und Weise was mit CoDeSys zu tun haben quasi "händisch" gelöscht. Jetzt konnte ich direkt die neue Version installieren.


----------



## Jproject (10 August 2018)

Hier eine Hilfestellung von 3S-Smart-Software:
Aus irgendeinem Grund war die Installationsinformation unter C:\Program Files (x86)\InstallShield Installation Information\{07976ABB-1EBD-4A65-A7C7-155A0DC17173} kaputt.

Wir haben diese dann gelöscht (bzw. das Verzeichnis umbenannt). Dadurch konnte CODESYS zwar nicht mehr deinstalliert werden, aber ein erneutes Ausführen eines Setups war dann erfolgreich. Das Installationsverzeichnis der alten Version muss dann entweder gelöscht oder umbenannt werden oder für die neue Installation ein anderes Verzeichnis gewählt werden.

Bei einem Kunden hat auch das ausführen von CCleaner das Problem gelöst.


----------



## Manuel1995 (29 Juli 2020)

krxpfgqil schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch versucht, allerdings erfolglos. Habe allerdings jetzt auch endlich eine Möglichkeit gefunden!
> Habe mit dem "Wise Program Uninstaller" die Deinstallation erzwungen - also das Tool hat alle Dateien die in irgend einer Art und Weise was mit CoDeSys zu tun haben quasi "händisch" gelöscht. Jetzt konnte ich direkt die neue Version installieren.



Hey vielen Dank für diese Antwort hatte seit Gestern versucht das Problem zu lösen.
Hat perfekt funktioniert, nachdem CCleaner kläglich gescheitert ist.


----------

